# Live pics: Birds of Tokyo @ Enmore Theatre, Sydney



## Wretched (Aug 1, 2013)

Realised this morning that I'd forgotten to post my pics from the Birds of Tokyo gig at Sydney's Enmore Theatre back in march! Oops!

Anyway, here they are! For the uninitiated, the singer from Karnivool also sings in Birds of Tokyo.



























See the rest here: Birds of Tokyo @ Enmore Theatre, Sydney - March 16, 2013 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Watty (Aug 1, 2013)

He looks significantly less like a howler monkey in these shots.

_Ref: 2:57 in their official video for "Lanterns."_

Edit: I know it's a random comment, but when someone presents me with a band I haven't heard of before, I go watch their stuff. This was one of the more prominent things that stuck out

Edit2: Good shots, regardless of the musical context and content. I like how the eye is drawn to the bottom right corner in the last shot, through the centralized element of the intent of the photo. (Or up to the top left, depending on how you like to view the light/dark balance)


----------



## Wretched (Aug 2, 2013)

Hahah monkey! 
Am shooting Karnivool again on Sunday night. Shot them last December just before they entered the studio to record their new album, that they're touring on now. Looking forward to it. Excellent live band!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 2, 2013)

Great shots, well composed and interesting. Thanks!


----------

